# Comment graver avec iTunes un CD MP3 LISIBLE ?



## hl (17 Septembre 2003)

Jusqu'à maintenant je n'avais gravé que des CD audio. Ayant un lecteur DVD compatible MP3, j'ai essayé de graver des CD MP3 avec iTunes. 
Tout d'abord, j'ai sélectionné une playliste et j'ai cliqué sur Graver depuis iTunes (en ayant réglé les Préfs. à gravure CD MP3). Je me suis retrouvé avec pleins de dossiers/sous-dossiers (les mêmes que le rangement iTunes) ce qui fait que sur le lecteur DVD de salon, je dois  me balader dans l'arborescence pour lancer les morceaux à la main un par un !!! C'est inutilisable (et en plus on ne peut graver qu'une seule playliste, mais bon, ça on peut toujours les fusionner en une plus grosse).
J'ai ensuite essayé, en utilisant Toast, de mettre tous les fichiers mp3 à plat sans rangement dans des dossiers/sous-dossiers. J'ai gravé sous Toast en mode "Données". Là ça marche avec le lecteur de DVD, mais il faut aller fouiller dans tous les dossiers/sosus-dossiers de iTunes pour sortir les morceaux 1 par 1. Quand on veut remplir le CD MP3 avec 100 morceaux, bonjour la galère !!!
La question est-donc de savoir si iTunes sait graver les MP3 sans inclure les dossiers/sous-dossiers ? Sinon, comment faire ?

Ce problème a déjà été mentionné dans ce forum (
ici ,  là ,  ici aussi , et  là également ), mais sans qu'aucune réponse constructive ait été donnée, à croire que personne sous Mac ne grave en MP3 pour des lecteurs de salon ou autoradio (oui, je sais, il y a l'iPod, mais ce n'est pas encore pour moi).
Je tente donc ma chance à mon tour : quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur comment fait-on pour graver des MP3 rangés (!!) par iTunes en un CD MP3 lisible par des appareils de salon ?


----------



## hl (17 Septembre 2003)

Bon, comme je veux pas déranger tout le monde, je propose une 1re solution qui a l'air de fonctionner mais nécessite à la fois iTunes et Toast.
Depuis iTunes vers Toast (mode Données"), Drag &amp; Drop du contenu des playlistes/morceaux voulus. Petit pb : si des fichiers portent le même nom, ils seront ignorés par Toast ; si on a plusieurs versions d'un même morceau, c'est fréquent qu'ils aient le même nom.
La manip est si simple que je n'arrive pas à croire qu'iTunes ne sache pas le faire directement. D'autres solutions/compléments ? 

NB : Sur mon lecteur de salon, j'ai le même pb de dossiers/sous-dossiers avec les CD Kodak Photos (qu'il est supposé savoir reconnaître) sauf qu'en plus, je n'arrive pas aux images, j'arrive à un .exe qui ne se lance pas. Si qqun a une idée là-dessus aussi ?


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2003)

c'est tres simple :
tu prepares ta playlist dans itunes, tu crées un dossier sur ton desktop, et tu glisses l'ensemble des chansons de la liste dans ce dossier.
de cette maniere, tu n'auras pas de dossiers/sous dossiers.
ensuite, tu graves avec toast.
a+


----------



## hl (17 Septembre 2003)

Ta réponse a croisé ma 1re solution qui m'était venue subitement. Oui, ça, ça marche bien. Mais pourquoi iTunes réplique son rangement sur un CD MP3 ; il n'y aura qu'iTunes pour s'y retrouver, non ? C'est plutôt idiot de la part d'Apple (si je puis me permettre bien sûr)


----------



## Claude number X (18 Septembre 2003)

As tu essayé les 2 modes de gravure d'iTunes
- CD MP3
- CD de données
Je pensais que cette arborescence était la différence qu'iTunes faisait entre ces 2 modes mais je peut me tromper, je n'utilise iTunes en gravure que pour repasser des MP3 ou AAC au format audio.


----------



## @ybee (18 Septembre 2003)

Ca m'intéresserait aussi de connaitre la différence exacte entre ces 2 modes de gravure ...


----------



## hl (18 Septembre 2003)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> As tu essayé les 2 modes de gravure d'iTunes
> - CD MP3
> - CD de données
> Je pensais que cette arborescence était la différence qu'iTunes faisait entre ces 2 modes mais je peut me tromper, je n'utilise iTunes en gravure que pour repasser des MP3 ou AAC au format audio.


J'essairai demain, mais je pense que tu as raison : le mode CD MP3 garde l'arborescence alors que le mode données met tout à plat (c'est en tout cas ce qui se passe avec Toast qui n'a que le mode Données).
Par contre le système d'arborescence, il n'y a que iTunes qui le gère ou bien c'est un truc qui n'est pas standard ?


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2003)

Tu graves en mode CD MP3 (à choisir dans préférence iTunes) et zou dans l'autoradio MP3.
Par contre ce qui est dommage, il n'y a pas moyen de graver de l'AAC vers MP3, sauf en les "retransformant" en MP3 avant.


----------



## ficelle (18 Septembre 2003)

ouais, c'est très bien l'aac, mais ça prive quand même de petits soft sympathiques comme mp3 sushi


----------



## hl (19 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu graves en mode CD MP3 (à choisir dans préférence iTunes) et zou dans l'autoradio MP3.


Dans mon lecteur de salon, justement ça ne fonctionne pas : il affiche l'arborescence iTunes sur la TV et il faut sélectionner les morceaux 1 par 1 pour les entendre. Très pratique.
par contre en gravant en mode CD de données (avec Toast), ça marche nickel. Je soupçonne une incompatibilité dans la gestion respective iTunes-lecteur des ID3 et autres joyeusetés.


----------



## adrenaline (15 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous

je viens d'essayer moi meme de graver un cd mp3 et ... ça a très bien marché. Voilà donc ma démarche :

- g fais une première liste de lecture sous iTunes (v4.0.1 mais je pense psa que ça ai une importance)
- g lancé toast (v 5.2) puis choisi  : autre/cd mp3
- drag and drop de ma liste ds toast.
(cette opération crée une première liste et toast te permet de créer de nouveaux dossiers)

- tu peux maintenant renomer tes dossiers et d'y mettre d'autre liste de fichier.
- après tu lance la gravure et tu attend devant ton graveur pour voir !!!

petite note : lorsque tu dépose t fichiers ds la fenetre de toast, ce sont les nom des fichiers mp3 qui sont visibles mais les repère ID3 tag sont bien enregistrés. Bien sur ça implique d'avoir aussi toast mais bon en matière de gravure sous mac c le top ! (mon avis !)

A part c deux logiciel g rien d'extraordinaire, un graveur externe IDE 2x2x6x et mon lecteur est un autoradio récent tout de meme.

j'espère que mon post apportera qq chose à qq'un.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Octobre 2003)

le format MP3 est vraiment de piètre qualité...
pourquoi  graver sur CD des morceaux comprimés,qui révelent toutes leurs faiblesses sur un systeme haute fidélité?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Octobre 2003)

Je ne crois pas que le mp3 soit fait pour être écouté sur des systèmes coûteux de Hifi, mais bien pour être un format de compression de très bonne qualité (si si) permettant de réduire à 1/10 l'espace du support (DD, CD...) utilisé.

Tout comme le Mpeg2 utilisé pour les DVD, je crois que la qualité optenue est très suffisante dans 95 % des cas.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Octobre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que le mp3 soit fait pour être écouté sur des systèmes coûteux de Hifi, mais bien pour être un format de compression de très bonne qualité (si si) permettant de réduire à 1/10 l'espace du support (DD, CD...) utilisé.
> 
> Tout comme le Mpeg2 utilisé pour les DVD, je crois que la qualité optenue est très suffisante dans 95 % des cas.



exact,CQFD


----------



## alumni (29 Octobre 2003)

Intéressante discussion, j'ai eu moi aussi tout plein de problèmes en écoutant des mp3 sur mon lecteur dvd de salon (un Toshiba) pourtant compatible.

Pas d'autre solution que de graver "à plat" en données, sinon le lecteur de salon ne lisait que le contenu de certains dossiers, "au hasard".

Et encore là aussi j'ai eu des problèmes, il ne lisait pas toujours les mp3 dans l'ordre ! Je les ai numérotés à la main (quelle ch...!) pour qu'il le fasse.

Enfin j'ai eu des problèmes récemment avec des mp3 sur un CD-RW : erreur de lecture à chaque fois. Comme je ne voulais pas les mettre sur un CD-R (c'était juste pour écouter un audiolivre en faisant le repassage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je les ai convertis en aiff et surprise surprise, la lecture est dégueulasse sur le lecteur de salon, plein de crachotements, alors qu'elle est parfaite sur le mac.

Aaarg ! J'en suis à envisager la rallonge de hauts parleurs entre le bureau et le reste de la house.


----------



## FdeB (24 Octobre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ouais, c'est très bien l'aac, mais ça prive quand même de petits soft sympathiques comme mp3 sushi



regardes ici


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Octobre 2004)

FdeB a dit:
			
		

> regardes ici



Joli déterrage de sujet !  

'+


----------

